# ADGA's Cheese Competition



## Leo

Hey all!
They up-dated their website, here's the rules, and entry link to this year's competition.
http://www.americandairygoatproducts.org/cheese_competition_rules.htm
Megan


----------



## mamatomany

Well, I for one am going to enter all my various cheeses - NOOOOOTTTT! I stink at cheese making, my chickens love my cheese, and the dogs too - if they were to vote I would surely win a blue ribbon or two :rofl


----------



## Sondra

Me too Linda  they say practice make perfect maybe next year


----------



## Leo

LOL. Yeah, I do think, for me at least, the more cheese you make, the more you know how far you have to go. :biggrin
Megan


----------



## mamatomany

I actually bought a 4 oz. goat cheese at the grocery store today for $4.29! I loved the texture, but it tasted like my buck smells! Yuck... It was beautiful, creamy, just like cream cheese - but nasty, nasty..


----------



## buckrun

Exactly Megan! Good thing we all have so many willing disposals!

I got some beautiful herbed soft cheese in a jar at a festival that was like they had stirred it with a buck beard. Wonder how the milk gets so strongly flavored. I just never have that and my bucks are in the same barn as my does. I am guessing people who turn up their noses at goat products had something like that as an introduction. 
Imagine trying to build a customer base with bucky cheese!

Anyone made ash cheese? Rolled in fine mesh ash to preserve while it ages?
Want to try it but will have to wait for winter! I have eaten some that had a layer of ash inside the cheese. Supposedly to buffer the acidity?

For fun check out all these terrific sounding cheeses!
http://www.artisanalcheese.com/cheeselist/#goat

Lee


----------



## paulaswrld

I do make several ash cheeses...you now can get the ash a daity connection. I am still in search for a good boucheron recipe....so if anyone finds one let me know please.

Thanks,

paula


----------



## buckrun

Paula! Is there anything we need to know about working with ash other than following recipes? I would like to know if you get a boucheron recipe too. It is just a lactic cheese right? No culture? Love to learn this!

I read an article that gave the historical reason for an ash line in the cheese.
The old time farmers used to pile the curd from one milking and cover in ash until the next milking so they could protect it from contamination until they could add more curd to make a larger cheese. They got the unexpected benefit of the alkalinity.
Do you have a favorite ash recipe? Have you used wood ash or only vegetable?
Too many questions!
Lee


----------



## paulaswrld

Morbier...one of my favorite cheese is a Monks cheese that uses ash in the middle...the bottom of the cheese is morning milk and the top is evening...you can really tell the added buttefat in the morning milk. I have only had the opportunity to work with vegatable ash....I am working on getting grapevine ash now.

Oh....I hear babies screaming for milk I better go...

Paula


----------



## buckrun

Dang I wish I lived in Tennessee! You are having too much fun over there.
I think Squidge would be interested in cheese ash for glaze components.
We have burned stuff and collected and washed and dried and sieved for particular glaze formulas why not for cheese!!!! Supposedly different woods concentrate minerals in varying amounts and contribute to unusual effects in the glaze fire. 
I have my eye on a very old apple tree that looks like it may give up the ghost....

Lee


----------



## Leo

> I have my eye on a very old apple tree that looks like it may give up the ghost....


 Umm. That sounds like it would give a nice flavored ash to the cheese. 
The ash from dairy connection gave my cheeses a lemony hint, but I'd be curious if the different bases of vegie or plant matter would change the nuance of the ash, kinda like water does for sake. 

I guess I was lucky in my first goat cheese experience. It was at a art festival many years ago, a little girl came up and shoved some cheese in my face and said 'try it, it's good,' although abrupt, I couldn't say no to the little girl so I did, and it was delicious. :biggrin She converted me to goat cheese.
Megan


----------



## paulaswrld

Who makes a crotttin that you would rerally say...wow, that's good...not just..we can eat it!

Thanks,

paula


----------



## Leo

I've had tasted a really good one up in Seattle years back, but at $20 a pop, I just don't buy cheese like that, a little too rich for my blood. :biggrin Never bothered to write the name down.  
Megan


----------

